# Homemade Ginger Beer



## epi (Apr 29, 2009)

*Homemade Ginger Beer*

Ingredients

5 oz shredded/grated ginger
1 tablespoon raw rice
8 cups water
1 tablespoon lemon juice
1/4 teaspoon almond extract
Sugar

Method

In a large clean bowl add water, ginger and rice
Let soak for 8 hours or overnight
Strain the ginger mixture
Add lemon juice
Sweeten to taste
add almond extract
Refrigerate until ready to serve

*Goat Water*

Ingredients

5lb Goat meat (Mutton)
1 small breadfruit (peel and chopped)
½ lb flour (for dumpling)
1 Onion (chopped)
2 tomatoes (chopped)
4 garlic cloves (chopped)
3 Celery stalks (chopped)
Gravy browning
Hot pepper (be careful)
2 Maggi cubes
3 Christophenes (peel and chopped)
Olive oil
Thyme
Scallions
Salt and pepper to taste

Direction

Wash (cut into serving pieces) goat meat and season with salt and pepper and set aside for 1 hour
Brown meat in hot oil.
Put meat in a large pot, add enough water to cover meat and simmer for 2 hours
Add Christophene, breadfruit, onion and garlic. If necessary, add just enough hot water to keep the meat covered.
Add thyme, scallions, celery, tomatoes and hot pepper.
Make a smooth paste with 2 tablespoons of flour a little water and 2 tablespoons of gravy browning and add it to the stew. Make dumplings (use a spoon to cut in small pieces) with the remaining flour and add them to the pot.
Add cubes.
Continue to simmer until the meat is very tender and stew is thickened
Remove hot pepper
*The stew should be brown in color
Serve with bread

**Cho-cho is Christophine**


----------



## kirstens (Jul 3, 2009)

That sounds heavenly :beer:


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Couple of questions:

Carbonated or still water? If carbonated, how do you keep it from going flat? If your recipe calls for still water, are the bubbles a result of fermentation -- and is alcohol also a byproduct?

Rice, raw or cooked?

BDL


----------



## epi (Apr 29, 2009)

To answer your questions
raw rice (will amend recipe)
There are no bubbles. The rice is to "ripen" it. However, some caribbean countries add yeast to their recipes, hence the bubbles. alchohol is optional. still water

Thanks


----------



## chalkdust (Feb 18, 2009)

these are classic jamaican recipes!

nice

:beer:

goat water is also called mannish water

many times some of the goat meat is used for curry and the head, heart, liver, offal, 
kidneys and feet are used for the soup.

its supposed to be very good for u! :crazy:


----------



## chalkdust (Feb 18, 2009)

nice
i advise to be careful with yeast and use the correct yeast for beer making or else it will be way too yeast flavored

are these new york style recipes?

i read that i new york the ginger beer is often not carbonated 

that is some strong brew regardless.

good for the heart and mind!

I am very excited about finding breadfruit one day


----------



## epi (Apr 29, 2009)

Goat water is a Caribbean recipe called Mannish Water by Jamaicans (Recipes *slightly* different). And I can say the same for Ginger Beer (Caribbean Recipe) *but I stand to be corrected*. 

Goat Water
Goat Water Recipe at Epicurious.com
Mannish Water
Manish Water (Jamaica)

Enjoy what's left of the day


----------



## gumguy (Sep 7, 2006)

I used to make Ginger Beer as a kid (50 years ago) also Root Beer with boiled Sasafrass root and Birch beer with the inner bark of black birch (Wintergreen flavor). Add yeast (1 Tsp of good active dry yeast)to 4 gallons of warm mixture and bottle for abut a week or two depending on temperature. I used crown caps and used soda bottles but today used washed screw top plastic bottles minimize the risk of exploding bottles. With homemade beer, the fermentation is allowed to go to completion and then a small amount of sugar added and bottles sealed to carbonate it with the final in bottle fermentation. With sodas, there is a large excess of sugar but the bottles are sealed at the beginning of fermentation and then used before they explode. The amount of alcohol is negligible if done properly.


----------



## olivia123 (Sep 18, 2009)

OMG! Never thought I could do it at home!!!! I gotta try this


----------



## chalkdust (Feb 18, 2009)

look at this

*Carmen's Jamaican Ginger Beer*
1. Peel 1lb of ginger - peel and blend with as much water as needed to get a good pulp
2. Put in large glass bottle
3. Set in sun for 2 days
4. Bring inside and strain
5. Add more water (about 1liter) and squeeze the grated ginger in this water. Bang out the ging !!








6. Discard the used and abused ginger.
7. Add more water. You want about a gallon.
8. Add 1.5lbs granulated sugar
9. Pour into clean bottles.
10. Add 4 to 5 cloves per bottle.

11. Allow to 'rest' on the counter for two days before refrigerating.


----------



## chalkdust (Feb 18, 2009)

so really i like the intensity of the second ginger beer recipe

but i like the lemon juice and almond extract of the first

i would add the rice either way, im not sure when, but im sure it purifies or improves taste either way

i would experiment with hte cloves, lemon and almon extract until i had the flavor i wanted....


----------



## epi (Apr 29, 2009)

@gumguy/chalk

Thanks. will try your way. Below is pic of the ginger beer I made.

Login | Facebook

take care


----------

